# TX 22 lead fouling



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I cleaned my TX 22 yesterday in anticipation of going to the range this weekend. I found severe lead fouling in the barrel (I wondered why my accuracy was so poor last time out). It took me over a half hour, and several applications of the bronze brush and bore cleaner to get all of the lead flakes out (when I started I could barely see the rifling in the muzzle end of the barrel). Is this unusual, or do I just need to clean more often?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

chip2 said:


> I cleaned my TX 22 yesterday in anticipation of going to the range this weekend. I found severe lead fouling in the barrel (I wondered why my accuracy was so poor last time out). It took me over a half hour, and several applications of the bronze brush and bore cleaner to get all of the lead flakes out (when I started I could barely see the rifling in the muzzle end of the barrel). Is this unusual, or do I just need to clean more often?


I am not a Taurus fan but I have a treatment for a gun with a rough bore that collects lead that will in turn collect more lead. I have used this process on Ruger Mark IIs, 10/22s, and even on CF varmint rifles.
I am talking about hand lapping the bore. There are several ways to do it, some better than others, this works best for me.
First, get the gun barrel clean. Patches should come out clean wet or dry.
The lapping process requires a bore brush with a patch wrapped around it with a light coat of fine lapping compound. Midway sells it but so does your local auto parts store(for a lot less BTW).
I run the compound covered patch wrapped around the bore brush ten or so cycles back and forth through the bore. The next step is to clean the bore until there is no sign of lapping compound, then do it again. Repeat one more time with extra attention on the cleaning. Unless your barrel is really awfully rough to start with you should alleviate fouling and have a more accurate pistol, or rifle.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

chip2 said:


> Thanks for your reply.


Depends on the ammunition. What are you shooting? Remington Golden Bullets and CCI Mini Mag hardly fouls at all in my .22's. Blazer is so-so, and Winchester is pretty nasty. The TX22 is no more prone to fouling than any of the other dozen .22's I have.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangof said:


> Depends on the ammunition. What are you shooting? Remington Golden Bullets and CCI Mini Mag hardly fouls at all in my .22's. Blazer is so-so, and Winchester is pretty nasty. The TX22 is no more prone to fouling than any of the other dozen .22's I have.


A couple of years ago I bought a couple of thousand rounds of Thunderbolts and started using them in my Ruger SR22. After a short while the accuracy was all over the place so I took it home for a cleaning. The bore was so fouled with lead that I couldn't even get a cleaning rod through it. I kept working at it for over a half hour until I could get a brush through it. I then wrapped several strands of Chore Boy copper wool and that did the trick. Sold the rest of the Thunderturds and I will NEVER buy or use them again. Chore Boy is like steel wool only it is made form copper.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Been using some bulk Browning ammo that I got at Cal Ranch. Shoots really well in my S&W Victory. No fouling problem with that gun.


----------

